# Is it weird to buy soap when you make it?



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 24, 2013)

Right, so basically my problem is this - I make lots of soap. Lots. Then I go online or out to the shops and I see gorgeous soaps and I'm like Oooooo gotta try that.  My shower looks like it was attacked with a soap cannon because no, I don't wait until a bar is done before trying a newie.  My family and friends think (know) I'm nuts because it's just soap I obsess over.  Anyone else also buy soap although they make it?  What is it about soap? Gotta try em all.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Nov 25, 2013)

I buy soaps when It's something that catches my eye or olfactory. I also have a few different soaps in my shower because I like different scents. But my current keep-going-back-to is a sweetgrass & greentea soap I bought in Kansas (this was the inspiration for making my own sweetgrass & greentea soap) and my own spa bar, which is made with eucalyptus & lemongrass e.o.'s and lots of loofa I ground in my coffee grinder.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 26, 2013)

Sounds perfectly normal to me- for a soaper, anyway.  It is an opportunity to learn and to try new things without having to invest a lot.  I tend, though, to buy more at craft shows than online.  Guess its that olfactory thing Miz Jenny referred to.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 26, 2013)

Think of it as research.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 26, 2013)

I just spotted some soap thats handmade in Afghanistan, it beautiful and sounds amazing. One of these days I'll order some. http://www.arghand.org/index.html


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 26, 2013)

Obsidian, those look great.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 27, 2013)

I buy lots of soaps. I like to see what people are making, and try to figure out how they got those colors or swirls or fragrances. When I buy in person, I tell the seller that I am a beginning soaper. Most of the time, they spend some time chatting with me, and maybe even giving me advice.

However, my partner does NOT understand the importance of comparison shopping. "Why are you bringing home MORE SOAP?? We have hundreds of bars of soap already!!" Yeah, well, we have 5 more now!


----------



## Tienne (Dec 13, 2013)

I was at a horse riding event last year (a Knights Tournament) where everyone was dressed up in old-fashioned clothes and there was a fair and everything they sold (food, woven cloth, blacksmithed horseshoes, etc) was made like they did during the Middle Ages and that is the ONLY time I have ever seen any handmade soap for sale here in Sweden. I bought five bars. They smelled divine and I also feel it's important to support other soapmakers. I don't think we are very many soapers here and because of that, supplies are impossible to get. By helping keep other soapers in business so they can keep their soaps available for sale, maybe the art of soapmaking will spread and we can add to our ranks here and then maybe supplies will become easier to get and that would make it easier to be a soaper for all of us! Plus I got some yummy soaps. Win, win!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

Argh OMG I'm loving that so much. I'm stupid jealous here. I'd love to go to something like that. That pic is awesome. You're spot on about supporting other soapers too, great way of looking at it. I like the research angle too. I completely forgot about this thread lol.

 My idiot brain now wants to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

 "Ni!"


----------



## Tienne (Dec 13, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> "Ni!"



OMG, that made me laugh so much!   

It was great. It was held at an old castle, so the atmosphere was spot on. It was fun to see the jousting and all that and the men all looked so dashing and handsome (and sexy beyond belief! LOL) in their different costumes. It was fun.


----------



## neeners (Dec 13, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> My idiot brain now wants to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
> 
> "Ni!"


 

funny thing about that movie....is that is my real name.  Ni.  haha

since starting soap making, I haven't bought any soaps from local soap makers.  I think if I bring MORE soap in the house instead of getting rid of some, my bf would kill me.  maybe after Christmas when my soap stash has been decreased a bit.....


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

Castles, good looking men dressed up as knights and jousting. I'm beyond jealous. We have none of that here. I did once party in an old jail but that's a completely different story :shifty:


----------



## Tienne (Dec 13, 2013)

:Kitten Love:


----------



## welsh black (Dec 13, 2013)

I aways buy hadmade CP soaps when i see them, then photograph and keep the packaging!!  
Mentioning soap from Afghanistan reminds me of seeing some soap that was sold in a craft fair that was apparently made in Turkey.  It was in the shape of fruit, -  bananas, apple and orange and beautifully packaged.  The texture and colours was exactly like the fruit, when i looked at the list of ingredients it listed only talowate. I asked the vendor what else and he said "nothing else, pure oils of Turkey".  How many turkeys does it take to make a bar if soap?  Lol.  I didn't buy them.


----------



## kryse13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tienne said:


> It was fun to see the jousting and all that and the men all looked so dashing and handsome (and sexy beyond belief! LOL) in their different costumes. It was fun.


*Drool* hot men in knight costumes.....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2013)

No pictures of fair maidens?  So sexist to just concentrate the men!

But as for soaps, I think I'd buy something that looked interesting.  A lot of things posted on this site look very good.  

I have to say, I started this as a way to make some good manly soap, but The Admirable Lady keeps on looking at things for me to replace: "if you can find a recipe for [insert product here], then I wouldn't have to worry about buying any more.........................".  I'm quite happy, as it means I can then indulge in my obsession whilst being a good husband


----------



## Tienne (Dec 13, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> No pictures of fair maidens?  So sexist to just concentrate the men!



There's not one single thing I can say in my own defense. Nada. LOL I looked through my folder and I couldn't find a single picture with some of the ladies in it! I should have taken pictures of some of them and I thought I had, but... but there were just so many knights and so little time!! 



kryse13 said:


> *Drool* hot men in knight costumes.....



*Giggling like a little school girl*....  

Wanna see another??


----------



## neeners (Dec 13, 2013)

there's no shining armour, but i'll swoon anyway.  hehe


----------



## Lin (Dec 13, 2013)

You all will think I'm weird, but I pay more attention to the horses. 

Like this stud. But I've always had a weakness for blacks. Guess I like them dark and handsome.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 13, 2013)

Ooooh, those _are_ two fine looking specimens, Lin!  But the black stud *is* definitely the more handsome of the two. The guy is a little two much of a "pretty boy" for my liking. If guys were soaps, he would be a CP soap and I prefer men to be more of the HP kind... if you know what I mean. 

EDIT; Aw, man! Look at how far I have fallen! I'm comparing men to soaps!!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

neeners said:


> funny thing about that movie....is that is my real name. Ni. haha
> 
> since starting soap making, I haven't bought any soaps from local soap makers. I think if I bring MORE soap in the house instead of getting rid of some, my bf would kill me. maybe after Christmas when my soap stash has been decreased a bit.....



Bwhahaha That's epic! Ni! That would be so funny watching the movie.

 You have way more restraint than me with the soap, the stuff just jumps in my shopping basket I swear!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

welsh black said:


> I aways buy hadmade CP soaps when i see them, then photograph and keep the packaging!!
> Mentioning soap from Afghanistan reminds me of seeing some soap that was sold in a craft fair that was apparently made in Turkey. It was in the shape of fruit, - bananas, apple and orange and beautifully packaged. The texture and colours was exactly like the fruit, when i looked at the list of ingredients it listed only talowate. I asked the vendor what else and he said "nothing else, pure oils of Turkey". How many turkeys does it take to make a bar if soap? Lol. I didn't buy them.



Photographing the purchases is a clever idea, which is why I never thought of it. I googled pure oils of Turkey. It got a little weird.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> No pictures of fair maidens? So sexist to just concentrate the men!
> 
> But as for soaps, I think I'd buy something that looked interesting. A lot of things posted on this site look very good.
> 
> I have to say, I started this as a way to make some good manly soap, but The Admirable Lady keeps on looking at things for me to replace: "if you can find a recipe for [insert product here], then I wouldn't have to worry about buying any more.........................". I'm quite happy, as it means I can then indulge in my obsession whilst being a good husband



Now come on, if you have a couple of beers, squint and blur your eyes and ignore the facial hair, that guy on the horse could totally pass for a fair maiden. 

 So you make many things other than soap? Got to love a multi skilled husband. I've tried a few things like shampoo, conditioner, moisturiser, liquid soap and the usual basic suspects but always come back to soap. I should stick to soap. Derp Lather ( I decided the husband had to be called that now as it's my match, like you have yours lol) never asks for products, he just gets them forced onto him. He suffers greatly.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 13, 2013)

Tienne said:


> There's not one single thing I can say in my own defense. Nada. LOL I looked through my folder and I couldn't find a single picture with some of the ladies in it! I should have taken pictures of some of them and I thought I had, but... but there were just so many knights and so little time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, oh yes.


----------



## kryse13 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> No pictures of fair maidens? So sexist to just concentrate the men!


 
I found this randomly on google just for you!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 14, 2013)

Ha! Now the Gentleman doesn't need to get drunk and squint at the knights. The one on the left looks like someone stole her mead.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

long before i make my own soap, my mom has been soap crazy. crazy as in she would buy all the soaps that catches her eyes, especially those with neat packaging. at one time, my parents collected hotel soaps from all around the world every time they traveled  we had big jars of them in our bathrooms (we moved houses, and i don't know what happened to those soaps). my dad had passed away, and my mom no longer collected hotel soaps, but she still buy soaps. she likes them strong scented, the stronger the better. weird nose she has. every time i'm making a batch for her she would always say, more fo, more fo.. it drives me nuts, lol! i refused to do cp for her now, as she never gets satisfied with the scent. only hp, from now on.

we have 1 cabinet in our bathroom dedicated to her soaps (i should take a photo some day). she prefer storing them as oppose to using them. now that i make my own soaps, her soap craziness is getting worse, esp. if she likes the packaging, then she would buy it for me to look at. i have to say, her craziness is contagious. and just like her, i prefer storing the ones i bought, rather than using them


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 19, 2013)

seven said:


> long before i make my own soap, my mom has been soap crazy. crazy as in she would buy all the soaps that catches her eyes, especially those with neat packaging. at one time, my parents collected hotel soaps from all around the world every time they traveled  we had big jars of them in our bathrooms (we moved houses, and i don't know what happened to those soaps). my dad had passed away, and my mom no longer collected hotel soaps, but she still buy soaps. she likes them strong scented, the stronger the better. weird nose she has. every time i'm making a batch for her she would always say, more fo, more fo.. it drives me nuts, lol! i refused to do cp for her now, as she never gets satisfied with the scent. only hp, from now on.
> 
> we have 1 cabinet in our bathroom dedicated to her soaps (i should take a photo some day). she prefer storing them as oppose to using them. now that i make my own soaps, her soap craziness is getting worse, esp. if she likes the packaging, then she would buy it for me to look at. i have to say, her craziness is contagious. and just like her, i prefer storing the ones i bought, rather than using them



*Cuts to the movie dream sequence with seven on the psychiatrist's couch shaking back and forth saying "no more fo, no more fo".

 Actually that sounds a little street to me now I think of it. My Mum had a hanging basket in the bathroom filled with decorative soaps (you just reminded me) that we weren't allowed to use. They would get dusty so you'd have to clean them and get teased by the fragrance but noooo, couldn't actually use them like a normal soap. I think the source of our soapy addictions may have been traced. Our respective parents. I had completely forgotten about that rotten basket! I thank you and will be on the phone to my Mother in just a moment.  

 Hey new saying for ya, "Just say no, to more fo".  Ok ok I'll go.


----------



## Pawpaw (Dec 23, 2013)

I but other peoples soap and I do use it. I like to see how it differs to mine and for inspiration. Especially when it it comes to fragrances.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pawpaw said:


> I but other peoples soap and I do use it. I like to see how it differs to mine and for inspiration. Especially when it it comes to fragrances.



^this.

My shower is hilarious too.  Over my vacation time this week I plan on hardcore cleaning my shower because I have let the soap scum go for a bit...which means I will need to decide what bars of soap are due to be replaced.


----------

